# Do You Look Your Age?



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

My mom's friend thought I was in highschool or early in college (she thought I was late teens basically) but I'm closer to 30 than 20.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

NIHM said:


> I think I've notice some white strands now starting at my temples


I have a few on my chin.



> My grandma had white hair so I think I might take after her and be a silver fox.


So style!



> At least I don't think I look almost 40.


Nope. More like 25.
roud:


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

NIHM said:


> I get the same thing with my husband but opposite. I had one mom asking me if he's getting ready for prom too when I'm looking him over as he buys a new outfit. I was like urm... no he's my husband. I felt a little prickly about it but then without skipping a beat before I could answer she stated. "I had mine young too. When did you have yours 14 or 15? I had mine at 16" I just was like urmmmm how do I answer with out offending. Basically it puts me still younger than I actually am. Plus for me. I just sat up straighter and grinned from ear to ear. It's one of the few times I sat quite while she told me she was thirty three.


Oh man, too funny lol. I hope your hubby at least finds it humorous! But yeah, I would have felt awkward in that situation too. Sometimes I joke and tell my hubby that if people are going to think it - I should really dress the part! lol

It happened again to me when me and my hubby recently went to Disney World. We were checking in at our hotel and the guy helping us was commenting on how young I look (but not in an unfriendly way). And he was two years younger than me apparently. He was like "you look like a Disney princess. What water are you drinking?" And I was like "blood" lol j/k  But that's one of the few times it didn't bother me so much because the guy was playful/kind and not rude about it.


----------



## Rineti (Jan 12, 2018)

Undoubtedly, I can say I look younger. First of all, it's important to take care of yourself and don't be greedy when it comes to your health. In order to look younger, you should make some beauty procedures. I can recommend a great clinique, you can always get a free consultation. You are welcome - https://mediluxe.ca/en/


----------



## Allersky (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm 21, and I don't look _way_ younger by any stretch of the imagination. That hasn't stopped random people from believing I'm still in high school, though.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

My dad is 88 years old and his skin looks smoother than mine. I'm 61 and have spent most of my life outdoors at high altitudes. My skin is leathery and wrinkled. But my body is that of a thirty year old athlete. I still weigh the same as when I graduated high school and I can do things that people my age should not be able to do. I'm proud of that. I like hanging out with younger people because it helps me feel young.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Clare_Bare said:


> And so at the time of my recent 55th Birthday, I was told (by an ISFJ) to start 'dressing my age'!
> The reason I won't is because I don't actually 'look' my age!
> 
> When I turned forty five, a friend at the time said I barely looked thirty.
> ...


Wear whatever suits you but if I were your age, I'd dress in some of the more timeless, elegant outfits with longer hair.

https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/527202700106528382/


----------



## Pasta (Jan 13, 2018)

I look older. I appreciate that.


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

According to most, no.

I am short and small so many feel I am a lot younger than 20.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Why am I stalking here... 

I used to look way younger, but i got a standard beard now so i got no clue. Maybe if i shave i can get back to highschool.


----------



## I am justice! (Feb 28, 2018)

now I am looking 15 and half and not 14!!!!!!! maybe one day people will believe that I am almost 18


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I look 22 to 24 and I’m 27


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

I am 32, but people tell me I look 25. I don't wear stereotypical grown man clothes like suits, unless I really have to.


----------



## Bonbear (Oct 23, 2016)

I'm 27, but people joke that I look like I'm 12. More likely I look like I'm 24 or 25.


----------



## poco a poco (Nov 21, 2013)

22, I think I look my age
sometimes people think I'm younger but not by much


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm 26. I'm usually told people think I'm 18-20, or 21-22.

I hope that doesn't change. I got my first forehead wrinkle and I'm sure it's noticeable if people look at me long enough. 'Unfortunately' I don't really believe in botox (for me, personally.)


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm 22, and people take away 10 years!


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I think I do but everyone I meet seems to think I'm in my teens


----------



## Fellow Human (May 24, 2018)

I'm 15 but look like 12 or so, but when I put a bit of white eye shadow near the inner corners of my eyes ( to make them look bigger, used that once for a cosplay, don't have any other make up) one of my friends said that I immidiatly look like 16.


----------



## Amanda White (Jun 18, 2018)

I look a little younger, so everything is great)))


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

I look my age, I've been told.


----------



## SirCanSir (Mar 21, 2018)

Eu_citzen said:


> I look my age, I've been told.


Is that good or bad?


----------



## Eu_citzen (Jan 18, 2018)

SirCanSir said:


> Is that good or bad?


Depends, are you more into historic museums or modern art?:laughing:
No, it's a big fat neutral. Neither good, nor bad. Just the way it is!


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

This reminds me of something funny :laughing: 

I was taking courses at a local college and someone told me they thought I was 20...I was 16. He thought I was a transfer student who was the same age as him because I talked a lot with the people around me before lectures started.

Another similar thing happened when I was a freshman in high school. I was 14 and my classmate thought I was 17 until she saw my ID. :tongue:


----------



## Ariviel (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm about to turn 24 but people often estimate 19-20.

I love it h:


----------



## Amanda White (Jun 18, 2018)

I look great for my age


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

No. I bear a curse. I looked 12 until I was 17. The curse lingers.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Always looked older than my age when I was younger, but I don't get comments on that anymore, so I probs look my age now


----------



## Eriophorum (Nov 15, 2019)

Convex said:


> Always looked older than my age when I was younger, but I don't get comments on that anymore, so I probs look my age now


Same. I could pass for 18-20 easily when I was 14/15 years old but now I’m nearly thirty and I get carded buying beer. Lol. I guess I just perpetually look 18?


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Eriophorum said:


> Same. I could pass for 18-20 easily when I was 14/15 years old but now I’m nearly thirty and I get carded buying beer. Lol. I guess I just perpetually look 18?


Not a bad age to get stuck on


----------



## Gimontisfish (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm about to turn 25,but I look 2 or 3 years older than I am,because in recent years,i have been busy working and staying up late.I know it is not good.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

People generally have assumed I'm a year or two older than I am--since middle school, at least.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been told I look younger.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

People generally think I am in my early 30s, which is 4-6 years older than my actual age. Although I would say I have a very childlike spirit, my manner of speech and affect tend to accentuate the error.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Nope. My mismatching sweatpants/hot topic t-shirts and big doe eyes make me look younger. A couple years ago I got carded for buying a rated R movie and some tylenol :/


----------



## GusWriter (Jun 13, 2012)

Some say I look younger. Maybe. I think I look my age. I just think I make my age look good! :wink:


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

People think I'm somewhat my age, but there are a few who thought I was younger (5 years or less) because of my stature and body type (though, I'm working to refine my body type). A woman thought of me as 15 mistakenly because of her taller brothers and this chick guessed my age a year earlier than actual. Plus, my edgy and gore persona makes people think I'm not any older than 18 despite the fact that I love fucking around with people without any malice (as possible). Anyway, I'm thought of my age somewhat, so it's not an issue.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't know, I'm 28 and judging by photos when I was about 20 there isn't much of any difference that I can see, especially once I've had a shave. 
I think facial hair can definitely make me look older. That's probably universally true for anyone.


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

yesterday my coworker said i was like 22 23 and i was like WTF i'm 30 bro
i guess that's nice????

before that i guessed his age at 34 and he said he was 36, which was kinda strange because i saw in his face he wanted me to guess lower than that.
thing is he does look younger but i already knew some facts about his story which made me guess older.


----------



## lokasenna (Apr 7, 2019)

When I graduated high school, someone thought I was graduating from middle school. In college people assumed I was a high schooler. It's the perpetual baby face. I don't know what else it could be. I'm a giant, six feet tall, and I have a generally serious demeanour. Both those things aren't exactly childlike. 

It runs in the family though. My sister is five years older than me and plenty of people assume we're twins.


----------

